# JSP Hosting



## Guest (30. Jun 2005)

Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Webhosting Angebot, bei dem ich einen Tomcat zur Verfügung gestellt bekomme. Es reicht mir ja schon, wenn ich darauf meinen Kontext starten bzw. stoppen kann. Ich bin auch gerne breit, monatlich dafür zu bezahlen. Das Ganze sollte aber 10 Euro pro Monat nicht übersteigen.

Bei jsp-develop und bei webhostlist habe ich leider nichts vernünftiges gefunden in der Preisklasse. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eure persönlichen Erfahrungen mitteilen?


----------



## DP (30. Jun 2005)

schau mal hier: http://www.jsp-develop.de/hosting/

dort findest du eine liste mit jsp-providern


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> schau mal hier: http://www.jsp-develop.de/hosting/
> 
> dort findest du eine liste mit jsp-providern



schau dir mal den letzten satz von mir durch  :roll:


----------



## DP (30. Jun 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> DP hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann schau dir mal die liste durch :roll:

ansonsten localhost + dyndns


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (30. Jun 2005)

Könntest Dir einen Linux-Vserver bei Lycos (o.ä.) ausetzen und dort Tomcat etc. installieren. Ist halt nicht ganz ohne, das Ding zum Laufen zu kriegen, am Laufen zu halten und vor allem so abzusichern, daß andere Leute damit keinen Unfug anstellen.
Bezüglich Preis und Flexibilität aber kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## gaansch (1. Jul 2005)

Tomcat im vserver? Das klappt?
Also ich hatte in nem vserver schon probleme mit MySQL und Bind, und der Tomcat ist doch auch nicht gerade der Ressourcenschohner, oder?


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Jul 2005)

http://www.myjavaserver.com/


----------



## Guest (4. Jul 2005)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könntest Dir einen Linux-Vserver bei Lycos (o.ä.) ausetzen und dort Tomcat etc. installieren. Ist halt nicht ganz ohne, das Ding zum Laufen zu kriegen, am Laufen zu halten und vor allem so abzusichern, daß andere Leute damit keinen Unfug anstellen.
> Bezüglich Preis und Flexibilität aber kaum zu schlagen.



An sowas habe ich auch gedacht. bei terions.de gibt es einen VServer schon ab 5,50 Euro. Das Ganze ans Laufen zu bekommen ist nicht so das Problem in meinen Augen.
Hat denn jemand schon Erfahrung damit gemacht was die Performance angeht?


----------



## DP (4. Jul 2005)

mit 5.50 euro / monat bekommst du sicherlich die höllenmaschine schlecht hin


----------



## Joltan (5. Jul 2005)

Server4You hat auch VServer mit Apache/Tomcat - ab 9.90/Monat, mit 50GB Traffic, 2GB Platte und Du hast die Wahl zwischen 4 Linux-Distributionen, ganz nach Vorliebe. Die billigste Variante dürfte aber etwas schwach auf der Brust sein (näherer Erfahrungsbericht, sobald ich meine grundlegenden Verständnisprobleme bezüglich JSP überwunden habe).


----------

